# I think my face is broken....



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

I can type okay, but am having problems talking through this **** eating grin....It's like the first time I ever got stoned (that was a long time ago DEA.)

Well, I got it. Dad drove me up, I did the deed, had some lunch, and drove back. Averaged 21 mpg and rarely dipped below 75mph. This car is insanely easy to drive at 100mph (yes yes yes I was careful not to exceed 105.) It was as surprising as others have mentioned how quickly it got there.

That's all I have time for, took a few pics, will post later. I have to go back out to the driveway.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Um. What car did you get?


E46 M3 forum... hmm, that's a toughie! 

Congrats, AJAX! :thumbup:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Congrats on a great new car... :thumbup: 


Enjoy it in good health


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Here are a couple. Not exactly at fighting weight lately 

Trying to discover the smoothest way to manually shift the SMG. So far, I have found that flicking back paddle/stick _then_ lifting off the gas works best. Suggestions welcome. Almost everyone I have explained the tranny to just kind of looks at me like 

HK actually handles CW music decently. I am not expecting such good results when I throw in some Scorps tomorrow.

Glad I opted for the 19"s. Ride not nearly as bad as I had feared, and they look SWEET.

More questions will come as I find them.

Edit: well, the one I have of my little jaunt to 100mph wont upload...I am sure there will be more.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Sweet! :thumbup: 

Congratulations....

Alex


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

AJAX said:


> Here are a couple. Not exactly at fighting weight lately
> 
> Trying to discover the smoothest way to manually shift the SMG. So far, I have found that flicking back paddle/stick _then_ lifting off the gas works best. Suggestions welcome. Almost everyone I have explained the tranny to just kind of looks at me like
> 
> ...


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Concrats. I warned you about the grin. 

WRT SMG the trick you are trying to learn is the timing between teh flick and the clutch release. You want to lift just as the clutch releases, just like you do in a manual. It just takes practice.

Other little things,the car does a better rev match with a quick blip of the throttle as the clutch releases, especially into 2nd. This may not be as big a problem as they have updated the SMG software since my car was built (and I am not willing to pay for the upgrade to be performed, yet).

WRT the timing, it may help to stay in one mode while learning. I actually only drive the car in S5 or S6 (track only). With the slight lift, you can shift as smoothly in S5 as in S1. Only YOU control the shift rather than the car.


----------



## captaindrewle (Nov 19, 2002)

Congrats! She's a beautiful car. :thumbup:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Concrats. I warned you about the grin.
> 
> WRT SMG the trick you are trying to learn is the timing between teh flick and the clutch release. You want to lift just as the clutch releases, just like you do in a manual. It just takes practice.
> 
> ...


I am now easing off the throttle a little later (maybe a half second or so after I change gears.) Curiously, I find that left hand on the downshift paddle and the right on the "JOYstick" is working best, similar to a regular 6spd. Kind of a version of Hands on Throttle and Stick (HoTAS for you mil aviators.)

I have tried blipping the throttle on top of what the software executes....you're correct, it's smoother. I have also been driving with the automatic mode to see how well it works. While it is not perfect, it offers a nice compromise. I think with a little practice, my tranny selection will have been the correct one. For those of you still on the fence, if you can afford the $2400, go for it. That Top Gear fellow is a fool. The ONLY drawback I can think of over the regular tranny is if you plan on being a Red Light Warrior, and even then I'm not so sure.

One thing I have noticed, that I would like an occurrence survey on: sometimes when I am in manual mode and upshift, the car executes a blip to match revs for the higher gear: I guess I am shifting too early.

I also had to get my first tank of gas, and so far, even with only 400 miles on the thing, the box is telling me I'm getting 24-25 mpg.

Going forward, I apologize for my totally noob questions and statements. While some of you have had your cars for 3 years now, this is a TOTALLY new experience for me. I big upgrade over the MDX or Prelude.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Try keeping both hands on teh wheel. That will break you of the hand on the stick. And when/if you track, you will be nappier. 

The only time I use the stick is in hard left turns right after a stop sign or light.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

AJAX said:


> Here are a couple. Not exactly at fighting weight lately
> 
> Trying to discover the smoothest way to manually shift the SMG. So far, I have found that flicking back paddle/stick _then_ lifting off the gas works best. Suggestions welcome. Almost everyone I have explained the tranny to just kind of looks at me like
> 
> ...


 Your car is amazing! I wish I owned one! When I can finally afford one in a few years (still in school, grad school next) I hope that someone will still have some with under 50K on the odo and be willing to sell in that exact color combo! The E46 body style is truly timeless in my opinion! Sorry if this post was off-topic I just saw the attachment and had to post about it!


----------

